# Birth Weight



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
Well, it looks like we might be getting our second little girl soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed this one will work out.
My question...particularly to the breeders on this site, is how much does a malt baby weigh at birth..on an average. The couple we are buying our little girl from said she was 8 oz. at birth. Is that a normal average weight for a maltese pup at birth?
It has been so long since I've been on this site. I miss you guys but all kinds of things have really stressed up our lives. I am hoping I can become a regular again real soon.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Usually 4 to 5.8 oz for me


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Chloe was 5 oz.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Hi,
> Well, it looks like we might be getting our second little girl soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed this one will work out.
> My question...particularly to the breeders on this site, is how much does a malt baby weigh at birth..on an average. The couple we are buying our little girl from said she was 8 oz. at birth. Is that a normal average weight for a maltese pup at birth?
> It has been so long since I've been on this site. I miss you guys but all kinds of things have really stressed up our lives. I am hoping I can become a regular again real soon.
> ...


That's larger...was she a singleton?


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

No, this little girl is one of three. She said there is a smaller boy and a bigger female. We wanted a female so she chose my "pick of the litter"and says it is the smallest girl. The little girl who weighed 8 oz. at birth. The breeder has been so nice to me and has been breeding malts for a long time now. I have not been to her home yet ....the mom and dad are both supposed to be there and I am going to ask to see them, if she doesn't offer. Not sure how many she breeds but I am sure it is more than 4 females....but she is particular and asks all the right questions, sends the appropriate information and just seems legit to me. I guess I won't know till I go and see for myself....and I'm beginning to worry now. How do I know by looking at a 4 week old pup, if it is gonna be a super gulp? I hope I will know but not sure I will at such a young age. 

I am just a little gun-shy as I have had some disappointments before and found puppymills when they seemed professional on the phone, etc. etc......

Maggie is lonely and wants a sister! Help! eeeeessssshhh


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

> Chloe was 5 oz.[/B]



And Cloe weighs how much now?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is from the Bhe Jei website on puppy development:

http://www.bhejei.com/dev_master.htm

How big are the parents of these puppies? If she is the smaller of the girls and there are three puppies, that's a large (size & weight) litter for a Maltese.

You have to be careful because a lot of unethical breeders mix a little Bichon or even Westie in to their lines to get a bigger female for breeding (more puppies mean more $$$, plus they have easier and cheaper pregnancies). 

That's how unsuspecting people end up with these 12 pounders who don't look or at much like a Maltese.

Another red flag is that you say that this breeder has both parents.

Is the father of the puppies also owned by the breeder?

Except for show or sport breeders with titled stud dogs, be suspicious of breeders that own both parents. Naive “backyard breeders”, as well as puppy millers, find it profitable to use whatever male is handy. However, a stud should be specially selected to improve on the female’s traits. For instance, he may be chosen for his excellent temperament with other dogs, his straight legs, weatherproof coat or herding ability. A stud dog that perfectly complements one female is often a poor choice for another, and even show breeders rarely own a “matched pair.”

From http://www.badgerkennelclub.com/puppy_mills.htm


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

So she's a bigger pup. Birth weight doesn't mean much about adult weight. If the breeder knows the parents' lines, that is a better indication of where the pup will be as an adult.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo was 6oz and weighs 4.5 lbs now


----------

